# Phenolic Glue



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Has anybody out there tried face gluing phenolic? I want to make a jig where I'll need to permanently glue two pieces together. Can't have metal fasteners.
What is the best adhesive for phenolic? Anybody Know?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Gene,
Unless there is something out there I have not heard about, I don't think there is a way to glue phenolic. It's just too slick. Maybe someone else knows of something.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gene

I use epoxy glue that I got from the auto parts store ,in comes in 4 types,10 sec.,1min,10 min,1 hour setup time,,it comes in little plastic tubes..two tubes per.bubble pack....

I pre sand the parts with 60 to 80 grit paper so the glue can hang on..I also drill small 1/8" holes in both parts ,,,sometimes...

==========





Gene Howe said:


> Has anybody out there tried face gluing phenolic? I want to make a jig where I'll need to permanently glue two pieces together. Can't have metal fasteners.
> What is the best adhesive for phenolic? Anybody Know?


----------



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

How about contact cement?


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Gene
> 
> I use epoxy glue that I got from the auto parts store ,in comes in 4 types,10 sec.,1min,10 min,1 hour setup time,,it comes in little plastic tubes..two tubes per.bubble pack....
> 
> ...


Thanks bobj3. 
Do you recall the brand name? 
Appreciate the help!


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes, Weldwood Contact Cement works on phenolic-to-phenolic joints. For other types of joints, I score the cut line, and rout off the phenolic surface so regular glues will work. (Unless you score through the phenolic, it has a tendency to tear badly.)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gene

Being a cheap old SOB ,what's every on sale at the time 
It's all about the same stuff 

see below
====



Gene Howe said:


> Thanks bobj3.
> Do you recall the brand name?
> Appreciate the help!


----------

